# Curved tv cabinet design question



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I am making a curved retro tv cabinet and cannot decide whether to mount the curved feet on the front of the unit or to the side ?

I have uploaded a few pictures and would appreciate some feedback. The unit is going to be sprayed gloss white with doors veneered in eucalyptus.

Thanks

Front mounted







Side mounted


----------



## Harbo (14 Aug 2011)

Side for me - looks more balanced?


Rod


----------



## barkwindjammer (14 Aug 2011)

+1 for the side
are you gonna do a WIP post when its finished, looks really interesting.


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Aug 2011)

I would go for the sides, if at the front they may be a trip hazard and not really seen unless the cabinet is viewed from the side, if at the back this will also make the cabinet stand out from the wall.

Cheers Peter


----------



## barkwindjammer (14 Aug 2011)

Thats not a cat microwave is it :?


----------



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

Thanks. On reflection, side mounted does look more balanced.

When I have finished it I will post a new image.

I must add that it has been a hard project. The curved carcass is vacuum bent bendy ply done in 2 halves and then spliced together.


----------



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

barkwindjammer":nvs5lfsw said:


> Thats not a cat microwave is it :?


 No, but you have got me thinkin now :twisted:


----------



## jasonB (14 Aug 2011)

Side for me.

All you need to do now if find a telly with rounded corners to fit in the cabinet  

J


----------

